# Gold tip ballistic collar on axis



## xtreme007 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have tried to research and find out but no luck. 
Wondering if the 600 gold tip ballistic collars will work of the Easton axis 500 shafts. 

These are the regular axis shafts.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

The Axis shaft is a .204 diameter shaft. If the ballistic collar is .204 diameter it will.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

You need the X-Small - 500 spine collars for the Axis 5MM 500's. Outer diameter is within .002. They work great on them even with the HIT inserts - increasing durability. Bouncing them off rocks hunting rabbits! I wonder if the GT Accu-Tough Insert would increase the durability even more? I'll have to try....


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

GT Ballistic Collars


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are some carbons with 1 3/4" aluminum arrow shaft footings epoxied over them.


----------



## CJG---)-> (Dec 29, 2018)

GrayGooseShaft said:


> Here are some carbons with 1 3/4" aluminum arrow shaft footings epoxied over them.
> 
> View attachment 7079449


Do those aluminum footings affect your spine in a noticeable manner (beyond additional weight forward)? Do they show stiffer than w/o the footings?


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

The footings did not noticeably weaken the arrow.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I use .500 collars on my .400 spine beman classic arrows
I also use .300 spine kinetic collars for same arrows


----------



## CJG---)-> (Dec 29, 2018)

GrayGooseShaft said:


> The footings did not noticeably weaken the arrow.


Thanks. Looking to build out some stumping arrows w/ flu-flu's. This definitely helps.


----------



## xtreme007 (Nov 15, 2011)

stoutstuff said:


> You need the X-Small - 500 spine collars for the Axis 5MM 500's. Outer diameter is within .002. They work great on them even with the HIT inserts - increasing durability. Bouncing them off rocks hunting rabbits! I wonder if the GT Accu-Tough Insert would increase the durability even more? I'll have to try....


Can you post picks of collars your using. I can’t find a X small


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Easton just released a heavy stainless fatter collar outsert...and if they work I would try the victory rip collars before the aluminum gt ones


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Victory


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

Prefect timing, I was just logging on to AT to ask this question. I have been shooting GT Kenetic Kaos 340s for 4 years now. What I learned is that their ballistic collars are machined to fit quite snug. Meaning the collar for the 300 is different than the collar for the 340 is different than the collar for the 400. You get the point. GT puts "rings" around the outsert and the collar so that you know what size to use (see pic). It works to have a different collar, but they feel super loose, and will definitely slide off if they are in your case without a field tip or broad head on the arrow. But when you have the right size, it's nice and snug.

I just switched over to Axis 340s, and tried the "4 Ring" collar (the one that fits the KK 340. It would work, but it has that loose feeling. So I'm wondering, did anyone know which GT Ballistic collar FITS SNUG? I'm thinking it must be the collar for the KK 300 cuz that is a stiffer spine and thus has a slightly larger OD? Anyone have experience with this? I think it would be the collar with 3 rings?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

xtreme007 said:


> Can you post picks of collars your using. I can’t find a X small


https://www.goldtip.com/Components/Inserts/Ballistic-Collar-204.aspx

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

Just thought I would add a little bit of follow-up given that this seems to be a fairly common question on archerytalk. Last night I added my 4 ring gold tip ballistic collars to the axis arrows. I think if I had never known how they fit on my kinetic Kaos 340s, I would assume it's a perfect fit. They are not tight, but they are not at all loose or rattly either. Do able for sure. I'll let everyone know if I try a different collar

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

You may already know www.ironwilloutfitters.com or www.ethicsarchery.com have custom components for Axis arrows. A tad more expensive than GT though...


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

stoutstuff said:


> You may already know www.ironwilloutfitters.com or www.ethicsarchery.com have custom components for Axis arrows. A tad more expensive than GT though...


Yeah, I saw that. I'll look at them in more detail. But I'm cheap. What the weight difference? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

Cwilder said:


> I use .500 collars on my .400 spine beman classic arrows
> I also use .300 spine kinetic collars for same arrows


Are you saying you use the 500 spine GT Kinetic Kaos collars for you Beman 400 spine arrows? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdfhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

b1004u said:


> Just thought I would add a little bit of follow-up given that this seems to be a fairly common question on archerytalk. Last night I added my 4 ring gold tip ballistic collars to the axis arrows. I think if I had never known how they fit on my kinetic Kaos 340s, I would assume it's a perfect fit. They are not tight, but they are not at all loose or rattly either. Do able for sure. I'll let everyone know if I try a different collar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


So the KK 340 ballistic collars fits well on the axis 340? Did you try any different ones?


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

I did not try any different ones, though I did research sone that I think might be a touch better. These did work fine. I shot all summer on 3D courses, and killed both a cow and bull elk with them. I ended up holding the end of the outsert against some seran wrap, then sliding the collar over. Got rid of any small loose - ness.

The collar I researched that would fit better is attached in a photo

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

GT airstrike ballistic collars for 250 spine arrows









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just built these fat bears this week. About 728 gr total - a GT 7595 Traditional shaft with some salvaged Easton 2216 XX75 aluminum for 3" footers. 315 gr Tuffhead points up front. I need to get them tuned out to 20 yds, but at 7 yds they look surprisingly good. FOC is at 22%+, so maybe has (a lot) to do with the good flight. 

A possible economical option if you have some aluminums laying around that make a good fit. Requires some trail and error, but that's the fun.


----------

